#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Как перевести Vyūha

## Shus

Как красиво, но достоверно перевести Vyūha в таких, например, сочетаниях как Aksobhya-vyuha, Karanda-vyuha.

В английском традиционно переводят как array. 
В словарях инд. языков - это что-то типа кучи, плотной массы (в т.ч. и людей в войске) и т.п.

UPD: в помощь https://www.wisdomlib.org/definition/vyuha#language

----------


## Aion

В лоб: вьюга)

----------


## Shus

> В лоб: вьюга)


Вам бы все шуточки шутить.

----------


## Aion

> Вам бы все шуточки шутить.


То, что на первый взгляд выглядит шуткой, при более пристальном рассмотрении - отнюдь не шутка. Всмотритесь внимательнее...

----------


## Shus

Всматривался, аж запуржило в глазах... ))

Не походит этот смысл. Тут типа "великолепное множество чего-то там". Нутром понятно, но выразить пока не получается.
В оксфордском словаре array (так вьюху и т.п. переводят англоязычные)  имеет в т.ч. такое значение: "большая группа вещей или людей, особенно привлекательная, вызывающая восхищение или позиционированная определенным образом".

Поэтому пока перевел название "Акшобхья-вьюха" как "Великолепный мир Акшобхьи" (в сутре это самое и описано).

----------


## Шенпен

Сутра о том, как достичь Чистой Страны Акшобьи?

----------


## Aion

> Всматривался, аж запуржило в глазах... ))


Дык, классика:


> ...я — ветер конца мира. Знай, лучший из дваждырождённых: то, что считают звёздами на небесах, это формы моего (проявления).
> 
> *Махабхарата*

----------


## Shus

> Сутра о том, как достичь Чистой Страны Акшобьи?


Аналог "Сукхавативюьхи", только более ранний и поэтому не такой халявный.

Тут можно почитать: https://webshus.ru/20275#p05
Сам текст на англ. можно найти в инете.

----------

Балдинг (08.04.2021)

----------


## Shus

> Дык, классика: ....


Не, все не то ... Махабхарата какая-то.
Хватит, спать пойду. Утро вечера мудренее.

----------


## Антарадхана

Сонм.

----------


## Балдинг

> Поэтому пока перевел название "Акшобхья-вьюха" как "Великолепный мир Акшобхьи" (в сутре это самое и описано).


"Великолепный мир" смущает тем, что это более коррелирует тому, что согласно статье: это мир, известный как Абхирати. Т. е. "великолепный мир" тяготеет скорее к называнию Абхирати ("чрезвычайно радостного"), как локации, чем к вьюха, как не локации, а содержания локации (содержимого вместилища).

Учитывая первую ссылку в помощь, можно рассмотреть вариант "небесного воинства" или "Воинство Акшобхьи", подразумевая аллюзию на то, что бодисатвы, подвизающиеся в Абхирати, и будут этим самым воинством -- содержимым.

----------


## Shus

> Сонм.


Да, хороший смысл, спасибо. Только, наверное, он относится к массиву существ, а здесь идет речь об упорядоченном множестве различных объектов (живых и не живых). Почему я пока что и перевел как "мир".





> "Великолепный мир" смущает тем, что это более коррелирует тому, что согласно статье: это мир, известный как Абхирати. Т. е. "великолепный мир" тяготеет скорее к называнию Абхирати ("чрезвычайно радостного"), как локации, чем к вьюха, как не локации, а содержания локации (содержимого вместилища).
> Учитывая первую ссылку в помощь, можно рассмотреть вариант "небесного воинства" или "Воинство Акшобхьи", подразумевая аллюзию на то, что бодисатвы, подвизающиеся в Абхирати, и будут этим самым воинством -- содержимым.


Это временное название (хотя может и останется). Я, помимо прочего, ориентировался и на содержание сутры. А там именно прекрасный мир, отличный от нашей Сахи.

"Воинство" - это как-то по христиански.)) Ну и там не все просто с бодхисатвами (сутра-то ранняя).

----------

Балдинг (09.04.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Не, все не то ... Махабхарата какая-то.


Дык, традиционно имя Вишну означает «проникающий во всё», «всеобъемлющий». Очень близко это, по-моему, к буддийскому пониманию акаши: ...буддолог С. Ю. Лепехов подчёркивает, что главной характеристикой акаши в буддизме является «беспрепятственность» или «непрерывность», из которой впоследствии происходит «протяжённость». ©
Так что одно из значений понятия Vyūha - континуум.

----------

Shus (09.04.2021)

----------


## Гошка

> Как красиво, но достоверно перевести Vyūha в таких, например, сочетаниях как Aksobhya-vyuha, Karanda-vyuha.
> 
> В английском традиционно переводят как array. 
> В словарях инд. языков - это что-то типа кучи, плотной массы (в т.ч. и людей в войске) и т.п.
> 
> UPD: в помощь https://www.wisdomlib.org/definition/vyuha#language


Может быть, лучше приводить весь абзац в таких случаях ?
Иногда перевод зависит от общей мысли абзаца ? (Контекста)



> (или Сутра Бесконечной Жизни)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longer...Bha_S%C5%ABtra

https://books.google.ru/books?id=EGm...bhya%22&f=true




> In Mahāyāna Buddhism, the word vyūha means "arrangement", the like of marvelous, supernatural, magical arrangements, or supernatural manifestations.[14]
> 
> Akṣobhyatathāgatasyavyūha. (T. De bzhin gshegs pa mi ’khrugs pa’i bkod pa; C. Achu foguo jing; J. Ashuku bukkokukyō; K. Ach’ok pulguk kyŏng 阿閦佛國經). In Sanskrit, “The Array of the TATHĀGATAAKṢOBHYA”; a SŪTRA in which the Buddha, at ŚĀRIPUTRA’s request, teaches his eminent disciple about the buddha AKṢOBHYA; also known as the Akṣobhyavyūha. It was first translated into Chinese in the mid-second century CE by LOKAKṢEMA, an Indo–Scythian monk from KUSHAN, and later retranslated by the Tang-period monk BODHIRUCI in the early eighth century as part of his rendering of the RATNAKŪṬASŪTRA. The scripture also exists in a Tibetan translation by Jinamitra, Surendrabodhi, and Ye shes sde. The text explains that in the distant past, a monk made a vow to achieve buddhahood. He followed the arduous BODHISATTVA path, engaging in myriad virtues; the text especially emphasizes his practice of morality (ŚĪLA). He eventually achieves buddhahood as the buddha Akṣobhya in a buddha-field (BUDDHAKṢETRA) located in the east called ABHIRATI, which the sūtra describes in some detail as an ideal domain for the practice of the dharma. As its name implies, Abhirati is a land of delight, the antithesis of the suffering that plagues our world, and its pleasures are the by-products of Akṣobhya’s immense merit and compassion. In his land, Akṣobhya sits on a platform sheltered by a huge BODHI TREE, which is surrounded by rows of palm trees and jasmine bushes. Its soil is golden in color and as soft as cotton, and the ground is flat with no gullies or gravel. Although Abhirati, like our world, has a sun and moon, both pale next to the radiance of Akṣobhya himself. In Abhirati, the three unfortunate realms (APĀYA) of hell denizens, ghosts, and animals do not exist. Among humans, there are gender distinctions but no physical sexuality. A man who entertains sexual thoughts toward a woman would instantly see that desire transformed into a DHYĀNA that derives from the meditation on impurity (AŚUBHABHĀVANĀ), while a woman can become pregnant by a man’s glance (even though women do not experience menstruation). Food and drink appear spontaneously whenever a person is hungry or thirsty. There is no illness, no ugliness, and no crime. Described as a kind of idealized monastic community, Abhirati is designed to provide the optimal environment to engage in Buddhist practice, both for those who seek to become ARHATs and for those practicing the bodhisattva path. Rebirth there is a direct result of having planted virtuous roots (KUŚALAMŪLA), engaging in wholesome actions, and then dedicating any merit deriving from those actions to one’s future rebirth in that land. One is also reborn there by accepting, memorizing, and spreading this sūtra. Akṣobhya will eventually attain PARINIRVĀṆA in Abhirati through a final act of self-immolation (see SHESHEN). After his demise, his teachings will slowly disappear from the world.
> 
> утра, в которой Будда по просьбе ШРИПУТРЫ учит своего выдающегося ученика о будде АКШОБХЬЕ; также известный как Akṣobhyavyūha.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1n_I...ew?usp=sharing

Может, array неправильный перевод ?

----------


## Shus

> Может быть, лучше приводить весь абзац в таких случаях ?
> Иногда перевод зависит от общей мысли абзаца ? (Контекста)


Спасибо за ценный совет, но в данном случае речь идет о названиях сутр (см. начало). 




> Может, array неправильный перевод ?


Правильный и нередкий. Оксфордский словарь трактует _array_ так: "большая группа вещей или людей, особенно привлекательная, вызывающая восхищение или позиционированная определенным образом". Вопрос стоит как это красиво и с сохранением смысла назвать по-русски.

----------


## Aion

> Вопрос стоит как это красиво и с сохранением смысла назвать по-русски.


Кластер.

----------


## Shus

> Кластер.


"Кластер Акшобхьи"? Как-то слишком иновационно.))

Пока складывается так: есть кшетра Акшобхьи (как у всех Будд), а в ней установлен его особенный мир (Акшобхья-вьюха) со своими обитателями, объектами и "законами бытия", который отличен, к примеру, от мира Амитабхи (Сукхавати-вьюхи).

----------


## Шенпен

> "Кластер Акшобхьи"? Как-то слишком иновационно.))
> 
> Пока складывается так: есть кшетра Акшобхьи (как у всех Будд), а в ней установлен его особенный мир (Акшобхья-вьюха) со своими обитателями, объектами и "законами бытия", который отличен, к примеру, от мира Амитабхи (Сукхавати-вьюхи).


Говорят ешё , сфера,"поле силы", мандала.
Для названия текста может подошло-бы если бы шла речь о серии небольших текстов - цикл (он же одно из начений array).
Но вообще можно и без перевода оставить .Не переводят же слово "сутра" к примеру.

----------

Shus (12.04.2021)

----------


## Шенпен

> Кластер.


Ага.Кусок матрицы.

----------


## Aion

> Ага.Кусок матрицы.


Не смешно.

----------


## Шенпен

> Не смешно.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aion

> 


Будьте здоровы.

----------

Шенпен (12.04.2021)

----------


## Гошка

> Спасибо за ценный совет, но в данном случае речь идет о названиях сутр (см. начало). 
> Правильный и нередкий. Оксфордский словарь трактует _array_ так: "большая группа вещей или людей, особенно привлекательная, вызывающая восхищение или позиционированная определенным образом". Вопрос стоит как это красиво и с сохранением смысла назвать по-русски.




Как же название отражает смысл сутры ? При чем тут множество ?



> В тексте поясняется, что в далеком прошлом монах дал обет достичь состояния будды. Он пошел по трудному пути БОДХИСАТТВА, проявляя множество добродетелей; в тексте особо подчеркивается его нравственная практика (ŚĪLA). В конце концов он достигает состояния будды как будда Акшобхья в поле будды (БУДДХАКШЕТРА), расположенном на востоке, называемом АБХИРАТИ, которое сутра довольно подробно описывает как идеальную область для практики дхармы. Как следует из названия, Абхирати - это земля наслаждения, полная противоположность страданиям, от которых страдает наш мир, а его удовольствия - побочные продукты огромных заслуг и сострадания Акчобхьи. На своей земле Акчобхья сидит на платформе, защищенной огромным ДЕРЕВО БОДХИ, которое окружено рядами пальм и кустов жасмина. Его почва золотистого цвета и мягкая, как хлопок, а земля ровная, без оврагов и гравия. Хотя у Абхирати, как и у нашего мира, есть солнце и луна, обе бледные по сравнению с сиянием самого Акшобхьи. В Абхирати не существуют три несчастных царства (APĀYA) обитателей ада, призраков и животных. Среди людей есть гендерные различия, но нет физической сексуальности. Мужчина, который питает сексуальные мысли по отношению к женщине, мгновенно увидит, что это желание трансформируется в DHYNA, происходящую из медитации на нечистоте (AŚUBHABHVANĀ), в то время как женщина может забеременеть от взгляда мужчины (даже если у женщин нет менструации). Еда и питье появляются самопроизвольно, когда человек испытывает голод или жажду. Нет ни болезней, ни уродства, ни преступлений. Абхирати, описываемое как своего рода идеализированное монашеское сообщество, призвано обеспечить оптимальную среду для занятий буддийской практикой как для тех, кто стремится стать АРХАТами, так и для тех, кто практикует путь бодхисаттвы. Возрождение - это прямой результат посадки благородных корней (КУНАЛАМУЛА), совершения благих действий и последующего посвящения всех заслуг, полученных в результате этих действий, будущему возрождению на этой земле. Человек также возрождается там, принимая, запоминая и распространяя эту сутру. Акшобхья в конечном итоге достигнет ПАРИНИРВНЫ в Абхирати посредством последнего акта самосожжения (см. ШЕШЕН). После его кончины его учения постепенно исчезнут из мира.



Longer Sukhāvatī vyūha Sūtra почему переводится Infinite Life Sutra ? Где здесь array ?

Да и надо ли название переводить ?
В этой сутре .... и ошибка переваода названия исключена ?

----------


## Shus

> Да и надо ли название переводить ?
> В этой сутре .... и ошибка переваода названия исключена ?


Я перевожу не санскритское название сутры, а английское (SPLENDID ARRAY OF AKSOBHYA), которое приводит в своей статье ув. автор. И пытаюсь сопоставить array с vyuha.

Кстати, названия сутры в ее издании на французском звучит как "Великолепие непоколебимого (т.е. Акшобхьи)".

----------


## Гошка

> Я перевожу не санскритское название сутры, а английское (SPLENDID ARRAY OF AKSOBHYA), которое приводит в своей статье ув. автор. И пытаюсь сопоставить array с vyuha.
> 
> Кстати, названия сутры в ее издании на французском звучит как "Великолепие непоколебимого (т.е. Акшобхьи)".





> *В буддизме Махаяны слово вьюха означает «устройство», подобное чудесным, сверхъестественным, магическим устройствам или сверхъестественным проявлениям [14]*. 
> 
> Он также существует на языке пали, где означает «массив» или «группировка войск» [15].
> 
> 
> https://books.google.ru/books?id=Wjv...=vyuha&f=false
> Этот термин также встречается в названиях некоторых буддийских текстов. В буддизме Чистой Земли характер Будды Амитабхи раскрывается как в Длинной Сукхавативьюха-сутре, так и в Краткой Сукхавативьюха-сутре.* Термин «Сукхавати вьюха» можно перевести как «описание Сукхавати»* [16]. Каранавьюха-сутра была переведена как «Выставка корзины» [17].


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vy%C5%ABha
Откуда уверенность, что англ переводчик  непогрешим и никогда не ошибается ?

Можеть "Путь или Подвиг Акшобхьи"

----------


## Shus

> https://books.google.ru/books?id=Wjv...=vyuha&f=false


Спасибо за ссылку, очень интересно, хотя ясности не добавляет. Особенно после замечания Эджертона.




> Откуда уверенность, что англ переводчик  непогрешим и никогда не ошибается ?


Это ув. Peter Skilling. Видимо он считает, что SPLENDID ARRAY OF AKSOBHYA наиболее точно передает смысл заголовка. При этом, в предисловии он пишет, что его переводы названий могут отличаться от общепринятых.

----------


## Балдинг

> Пока складывается так: есть кшетра Акшобхьи (как у всех Будд), а в ней установлен его особенный мир (Акшобхья-вьюха) со своими обитателями, объектами и "законами бытия", который отличен, к примеру, от мира Амитабхи (Сукхавати-вьюхи).


С учетом недавней темы про два условия для проявления будды, которая резонирует с этой, усматривается подобие рассматриваемого предмета квази-научной спекуляции: uni-verse --- multi-verse.

В данном свете, на русском языке представляется, действительно, оправданным использование слова "мир", как подразумевающего один из "verse" в "multi-verse". Каждый мир имеет свой миро*порядок* (отсылка к одному из смысловых ядер вьюхи). Ну а "великолепный" -- лирика. Т. о. "великолепный мир", по результатам размышлений, -- оптимальный вариант.

----------


## Aion

> Ну а "великолепный" -- лирика. Т. о. "великолепный мир", по результатам размышлений, -- оптимальный вариант.


С учётом квази-научной спекуляции, великолепный мир - "мир, слепленный великим"?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shus

> С учётом квази-научной спекуляции, великолепный мир - "мир, слепленный великим"?


Кстати, в какой-то мере, да. Я уже писал выше, что академический перевод на французский озаглавлен "Великолепие непоколебимого (перевод имени Акшобьхи)". Великолепие = великое лепие/лепие великого.

Не очень серьезно, конечно, но, как говорится, в каждой шутке ...




> В данном свете, на русском языке представляется, действительно, оправданным использование слова "мир" ...


Да, в данном случае проще использовать максимально расширенную семантику слова "мир", чем корячится с изучением глубинных смыслов терминов array и arrangement. Тем более, что Эджертон (автор словаря буд. гибр. санскрита) считает, для "вьюха" "No english word is appropriate".

P.S. Предлагаю закончить дискуссию, т.к. я пока (и скорее всего насовсем) оставляю "мир".

----------

Aion (14.04.2021), Кокотик (15.04.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Не очень серьезно, конечно, но, как говорится, в каждой шутке ...


Лепота-то какая, рупа та!

----------

Shus (15.04.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

Хорошо :-)

----------


## Won Soeng

Выставка и в том же смысле собрание, парад, экспозиция, набор.

----------

Монферран (17.04.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

Won Soeng звонит по телефону Монферрану:
-- Собираюсь тусоваться на БФ. Подгребай, полайкаешь.
-- Проще простого!

----------

